# Princess Daisy - take 2



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I thought this would complete the look!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Now all she needs is a bling bling collar


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Your majesty we should bow and curtsey before your great beauty. xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ha ha! Great look Daisy! Perfect!

Karen xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

oh that is just perfect, can't wait to show Ciara (that's not pronounced to rhyme with Tiara!)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What a princess Daisy ... 

My daughter will love that pic ... Cockapoo & Tiara .. Perfect combination in any little girls eyes (if its real diamonds, my eyes too) ha ha ha


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

And sitting on a satin cushion too. Perfect look


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

oh yes, very fitting!

Daisy, I do think you need to tell your Mummy that you also need a bling collar to complete the look


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I don't think I could do the bling thing. I am boring and practical and I don't think I would live it down up the dog walking area!  When her collar needs replacing I have my eye on a nice rolled leather one, although I have found somewhere that does them in pink!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHHAHAH what a perfect princess!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I don't think I could do the bling thing. I am boring and practical and I don't think I would live it down up the dog walking area!  When her collar needs replacing I have my eye on a nice rolled leather one, although I have found somewhere that does them in pink!


ooh, where?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

There are two places I have found, the first one looks like a good quality basic rolled collar, the second I think is bling in leather! 

http://www.franceskellybridles.co.uk/dogcollarscontact.php?CollId=152

this one comes in loads of colours including pink!

http://www.essenjayleathersupplies.co.uk/index.php/dog-leads/kangaroo-leather-range/

And leads with beads! 

http://www.essenjayleathersupplies.co.uk/index.php/leads-with-beads/

I love these! So cool!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh yes, they are gorgeous, do you think the plaited kangaroo leather will stop matting like the rolled leather? I think Izzy may be getting a new collar for Christmas...


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Oh yes, they are gorgeous, do you think the plaited kangaroo leather will stop matting like the rolled leather? I think Izzy may be getting a new collar for Christmas...


That is my only concern with those.  They look beautiful but I think the whole idea of the rolled ones is that they are smooth. To be honest I will just go for a plain coloured one, as I said, boring and practical is me!  x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Plain coloured is fine for Izzy too - as long as it's PINK!!!!


----------

